# Halloween Browsing at Walmart......



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

So was at my local Walmart Store yesterday told hubby lets go to the seasonal section just to see what they have for Halloween.... This is what I found.  

















Halloween Club HERE I COME...... 
La Mirada, CA (Open All Year)
(5 Fwy @ Valley View)
14447 Firestone Blvd
La Mirada, CA 90638
(714) 367 - 0859


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

I missed going to that store when i lived in La Mirada!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, that color combo truly is sickening to look at, isn't it?


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

KingCrabLegs 1.99LB said:


> I missed going to that store when i lived in La Mirada!



They actually closed the original one down for a few because they are expanding the 5 freeway but they relocated across the street near In n Out Burger....... But yeah I love that place They have another on on the 5 freeway in City of Commerce but it never had the same feel that this one has. Going to head over there this weekend for some REAL HALLOWEEN BROWSING and or BUYING.....


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW! Your store has a lot of Christmas stuff out already.

My 2 stores have more Christmas than Halloween. But not that much.


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

ughhh, I think I am gonna go throw up now... that is just...WRONG


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lol

i just gotta sit here and laugh. also, there are so many christmas haters on this forum... christmas needs love too! just not before halloween.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, ours is the same only they've already got lighted decorated trees up too. The only Halloween is candy and a few glitter jack o'lanterns. sigh...


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah i was gonna say i passed by there about 2 months ago and i didn't see it i thought i had passed it already lol


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

While I do love Christmas. I find this very disturbing.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

mariposa0283 said:


> also, there are so many christmas haters on this forum...


A lot of folks here are also on the Christmas sister site, and will do a big display for both holidays.

Some of the animosity towards Christmas comes from retail stores selling their Christmas decor 3, and now 4, full months before the holiday. 
A few people got annoyed when sales started before Thanksgiving. More people got annoyed when the decorations went on the shelf before Halloween had passed. Many in the nation took notice when early October yielded Yuletide greetings in retail aisles. It became national news when artificial pine trees, with shining baubles and stringed lights, popped up in stores mid September. 
Now we have this, not even halfway into September and many stores are setting up for Christmas sales. Some places in the US had their winter holiday displays ready to go over Labor Day weekend this year.

This activity isn't just a shudder moment for Halloween fans, but for many kinds of people, even those who adore the Christmas season.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

mariposa0283 said:


> lol
> 
> i just gotta sit here and laugh. also, there are so many christmas haters on this forum... christmas needs love too! just not before halloween.


I totally agree! I love Christmas just as much as the next Zombie , lol I just LOVE Halloween a little more ! But I do believe that BOTH Holidays need their own attention and Not to infringe on the other! It's just plain WRONG!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

The older I get, the more I truly dislike xmas. I try to see good things in it. We do put some lights on the house if weather and ambition permits. We put up a tree and some indoor stuff.

I just can't stand getting ten tons of **** forced into my face, whether its:

Retail junk piled to the ceiling everywhere you look
Religious non-sense
Undeserved gift giving
Beggars wanting the shirt off your back

I'm not a family guy though, so this likely has an effect on my xmas outlook. The Mrs. is very similar to me, though never as brash in her words about it. My cats love to knock decorations off the tree. Otherwise, they don't give a damn if it's St. Patty's day, xmas day, or September 13th.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I agree GhostTown, the older i get the more I dislike it. So tired of all the ungrateful inlaws, high prices, obligations......rant rant rant....what can i get for so & so this year? well maybe if you talked to them more than once a year you might know what they like!!! 
sorry for the rant, but i do feel much better now! 

I decorate my porch and that's about it....and it's all tropical. Don't care, that's what i like. And if i could get away with leaving my Halloween stuff out all year, i would.


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

So Saaaaad!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I remember last year my Walmart put out NO Halloween decorations at all! Not even candy!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GhostTown and offmymeds, I fully agree. Shall I send you both complimentary "Bah Humbug!!" hats, too


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> The older I get, the more I truly dislike xmas. I try to see good things in it. We do put some lights on the house if weather and ambition permits. We put up a tree and some indoor stuff.
> 
> I just can't stand getting ten tons of **** forced into my face, whether its:
> 
> ...


christmas was a big part of my childhood, not for religious reasons, but my mom always had a great christmas growing up so she tried to create great christmas memories for us kids as we were growing up. it worked. i love christmas... but the stores really should wait a bit longer to put the stuff on the shelf and quit rushing the season. its gonna sell wether they do it in september or early november and anywhere in between.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

These flippin' retailers really do need to relax a bit, there is a time for everything without having to rush to the end of the year.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I also agree. I hate Thanksgiving and Christmas. It's all about guilt trips of going to visit people and buy people stuff when those people could give a crap what I am doing every other time of the year and its always expected that I pack up my wife and 6 year old daughter into a vehicle and drive 3 hours away but hell no if I ever suggest people without kids or dogs come and visit us for the holiday. And its always 'just bring your dogs with you' until I do, and then they are pissed the dogs are barking or running around their house.

Halloween is my favorite because its not about extended family...its about me, my wife, my daughter, my dogs, hanging out and having fun.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> christmas was a big part of my childhood, not for religious reasons, but my mom always had a great christmas growing up so she tried to create great christmas memories for us kids as we were growing up. it worked. i love christmas... but the stores really should wait a bit longer to put the stuff on the shelf and quit rushing the season. its gonna sell wether they do it in september or early november and anywhere in between.



I enjoyed xmas and the magic that came with it as a kid.


The magic is over.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

not for me, i still believe in santa. i mean obviously not seriously.. but the spirit of it. yea. im a sucker for christmas spirit. lol

i dont have all that extended family bs to put up with though, my parents live 5 blocks from me and my uncle lives on a farm about 8 miles out of town. we're pretty close as it is. 

besides all that, i love the decorations and the season. rugging up by the fire with cocoa and the christmas movies... 

but enough about all that, halloween first, christmas after. every holiday has its time, and christmases time is not right now!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> The magic is over.


What?! You mean that there is no such thing as fairy dust, kisses cannot cure disease, and all manner of animals don't peacefully coexist when grouped together? Disney is going to want your head for disavowing their grandiose ideas, GT


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

One of the walmarts I shop at have nothing out except for some cheapy scarecrow figures that you put out for fall. Hope the one near my camper has a better selection when I go there tomorrow.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I like decorating for Christmas in December. That's it. It seems every other month of the year is Halloween to me.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> What?! You mean that there is no such thing as fairy dust, kisses cannot cure disease, and all manner of animals don't peacefully coexist when grouped together? Disney is going to want your head for disavowing their grandiose ideas, GT


my whole world is shattered now.. thanks a lot. lol


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Dr. Phibes said:


> I also agree. I hate Thanksgiving and Christmas. It's all about guilt trips of going to visit people and buy people stuff when those people could give a crap what I am doing every other time of the year and its always expected that I pack up my wife and 6 year old daughter into a vehicle and drive 3 hours away but hell no if I ever suggest people without kids or dogs come and visit us for the holiday. And its always 'just bring your dogs with you' until I do, and then they are pissed the dogs are barking or running around their house.
> 
> Halloween is my favorite because its not about extended family...its about me, my wife, my daughter, my dogs, hanging out and having fun.


Wow! But how do you *REALLY* feel about Christmas and Thanksgiving Dr. Phibes? LOL!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Our Halloween went out last night at walmart. There is pretty good costume & party selection. As far as props there is nothing. The same tombstone sets they've had for the last few years and some lights. Really disappointed.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

THAT Holiday needs to stay in its own month! Yug! Blah.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

GhostTown said:


> I enjoyed xmas and the magic that came with it as a kid.
> 
> 
> The magic is over.


Not to be a smart ass or anything, but a lot of people feel the same way about Halloween. *shrug* Different strokes for different folks.

I love Christmas and Thanksgiving _almost_ as much as I love Halloween. But I'm not ready to celebrate either, yet!

So far, our Wal-Mart doesn't have any Christmas stuff out, except for a small display of twinkle lights out in the lawn & garden area. However, it has next to no Halloween stuff out, either.

Our Big Lots, though, had a huge display of outdoor Christmas decorations up right beside the Halloween stuff.  It _was_ kind of funny, though - some grouchy old guy made a point to say to his wife, in front of the sales associate who was given the unhappy task of setting all that crap up, "It's too damn early for that sh!t!" I had to duck into a separate aisle to keep him from seeing me giggle.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> Not to be a smart ass or anything, but a lot of people feel the same way about Halloween. *shrug* Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> I love Christmas and Thanksgiving _almost_ as much as I love Halloween. But I'm not ready to celebrate either, yet!


exactly how i feel! i mean, if someone isnt a fan of a certain holiday thats all fine and good. i just happen to love them all (halloween through christmas, all the others dont count because they suck). i dont feel i was being ridiculed for being so in love with christmas but if someone were to ridicule someone else or myself over it, i'd be kind of po'd. friendly debate is fine and good wich is how i feel that was going down... but bring on christmas, after halloween has passed! i have no problem with christmas being shoved in my face any time of year honestly, but i like to take in my holidays one at a time. i dont get mad when i go to a store in the middle of july and see christmas decorations being stocked already.. it actually makes me smile, because i despise summer and it just reminds me my favorite time of year is just around the corner. gives me a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

yup..I love all the holiday's but I take them one at a time....


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Do they realize summer doesn't even end for another week? Seriously. SUMMER! Ugh. I actually love Thanksgiving (it's the other fall holiday) and while Christmas isn't my favorite it's becoming more exciting now that my son is old enough to enjoy it. But that doesn't mean that I want it shoved in my face all the time. Each holiday is special and important in its own way to its own supporters and it's just inconsiderate to start bypassing everything just to have a little more Christmas profit. 

And, honestly, I don't understand how the people who love Christmas don't get burnt out way before the holiday even gets here. I would feel that way if all stores started pushing Halloween merchendise in June. It's fun to make Halloween projects year-round and speculate about how much fun it is to "celebrate 365 days a year" but to me if something special happens every day it ceases to be special and fun. Just my $.02.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

WoW, I didn't want people getting upset saying how they hate Christmas n Family Gatherings n stuff. I was just posting showing how Christmas Decorations are already in September at Walmart before Halloween. I love all the Holidays, Well except Valentines. Was never a big fan of that I guess I don't need a Holiday to tell my Loving Husband how much I love him or he loves me. I tend to ignore that one. But Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas I love them all maybe Halloween just a little more, due to my Mom (RIP) n Dad.They are great times in my life with Family n Friends to get together and enjoy each other for the Holidays..... As well as any other gatherings thru out the year.... 

I'm thinking but I could be wrong. The reason why Christmas decorations are selling longer and longer each year is cause they tend to make more money off of Christmas more than any other Holiday... To the People who sell all these decorations to them its all about the money to us who buy them its all about the Holiday... 

Well off to bed Meds Kicking in.. Keep it Real everyone

HugZ to you all 
G'night and Have it good or Don't have it at all
Snigglez


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I take back what I said earlier. A couple days ago, they had nothing but twinkle lights out. Now the garden center is filled with their artificial trees.  And the Halloween section STILL isn't done.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

stormygirl84 said:


> I take back what I said earlier. A couple days ago, they had nothing but twinkle lights out. Now the garden center is filled with their artificial trees.  And the Halloween section STILL isn't done.



Our seasonal/garden area is fully stocked with Christmas. Trees, lights, decor, etc. 

Halloween merch hasnt even started. :/


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

FatRanza said:


> Wow! But how do you *REALLY* feel about Christmas and Thanksgiving Dr. Phibes? LOL!


hate is a strong word. shouldn't have said that. I do decorate for Christmas and have a great time with my wife and daughter. i should just say it is a more annoying time of year then the nice fun holiday of Halloween.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

snigglez said:


> I'm thinking but I could be wrong. The reason why Christmas decorations are selling longer and longer each year is cause they tend to make more money off of Christmas more than any other Holiday... To the People who sell all these decorations to them its all about the money to us who buy them its all about the Holiday...


I get how retailers could think that but... In my mind, it seems like a poor assumption. I personally spend more on Halloween decorations than I do Christmas decorations.

I mean, sure, I usually buy at least one set of lights every year to replace a set that's burned out. And I usually buy one or two new ornaments for the tree, but not from retailers like Wal-Mart - they're usually from a special place my husband and I have visited, like Busch Gardens or the Pioneer Culture Museum in Staunton. Other than that, nearly all of our decorations are family hand-me-downs. Same goes for both my parents and my in-laws. And most of our friends, too, for that matter. And I wouldn't have it any other way!

So Wal-mart, just because you're trying to tempt me into buying Christmas stuff in September, I can promise you I'm not going to toss all of our old ornaments from our childhoods, or the hand-made stocking my husband's grandma made for him, or our perfectly good non-pre-lit tree just to give in to consumerism and buy your stuff.

If you offer me some decent, non-glitterfied tombstones, though...


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

stormygirl84 said:


> special place my husband and I have visited, like Busch Gardens



WoW Haven't heard that place in ages when I was a little girl we had a Busch Gardens in Van Nuys, Los Angeles, California (1964–1979) They took it down many many years ago..... Now that brought back some good memories. My dad was a truck driver when I was little he sometimes had to deliver stuff there so he would pick me up on his way to Busch Gardens from work and he would take me there we would get in free to deliver the stuff and kick back have lunch n stuff... WoW just WoW


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Dr. Phibes said:


> hate is a strong word. shouldn't have said that. I do decorate for Christmas and have a great time with my wife and daughter. i should just say it is a more annoying time of year then the nice fun holiday of Halloween.


 I Agree. Hallowen is so much more just plain fun!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

snigglez said:


> WoW Haven't heard that place in ages when I was a little girl we had a Busch Gardens in Van Nuys, Los Angeles, California (1964–1979) They took it down many many years ago..... Now that brought back some good memories. My dad was a truck driver when I was little he sometimes had to deliver stuff there so he would pick me up on his way to Busch Gardens from work and he would take me there we would get in free to deliver the stuff and kick back have lunch n stuff... WoW just WoW


Oh, wow. I didn't even realize there had been one in California. Our BG is no longer actually owned by Anheuser-Busch, and even in the last few years that it was, it no longer had tours to the brewery. But it's a pretty bangin' place, complete with its own Halloween celebrations from September to the end of October!

I had actually forgotten how you could go to the brewery and have lunch there. Great memories of going with my folks when I was _liiiiiiiiittle_ .Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> I take back what I said earlier. A couple days ago, they had nothing but twinkle lights out. Now the garden center is filled with their artificial trees.  And the Halloween section STILL isn't done.


While my local Walmart has neither Christmas OR Halloween stuff up yet, I really think that as a nation, we are very close to seeing Christmas stuff in stores twelve months a year. 

THis will completely kill the holiday dead - at least to me - but greedy retailers are gonna do what they are gonna do. Meanwhile I will keep enjoying Halloween and Thanksgiving.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> christmas was a big part of my childhood, not for religious reasons, but my mom always had a great christmas growing up so she tried to create great christmas memories for us kids as we were growing up. it worked. i love christmas... but the stores really should wait a bit longer to put the stuff on the shelf and quit rushing the season. its gonna sell wether they do it in september or early november and anywhere in between.


I love xmas stuff once I get past halloween LOL



Elise said:


> And, honestly, I don't understand how the people who love Christmas don't get burnt out way before the holiday even gets here. I would feel that way if all stores started pushing Halloween merchendise in June. It's fun to make Halloween projects year-round and speculate about how much fun it is to "celebrate 365 days a year" but to me if something special happens every day it ceases to be special and fun. Just my $.02.


I think that's a large part of why i haven't started decorating for H-day yet. Last year I put everything up around this time, and by the time halloween came... meh.... it wasn't as special.... so this year, I wait. 



stormygirl84 said:


> I get how retailers could think that but... In my mind, it seems like a poor assumption. I personally spend more on Halloween decorations than I do Christmas decorations.
> 
> I mean, sure, I usually buy at least one set of lights every year to replace a set that's burned out.


We switched to LED's. Solved that problem LOLOL


Hubby and I spent the day out shopping and what-not. stopped by Carolina Pottery. 1 small aisle of HEAVILY glitterfied do dads and half the store xmas. to add insult to injury, they DID have a halloween flag i liked, but they were sold out! UGH! Tuesday Morning had some halloween stuff (better than CP's) also had some xmas but didnt look closely to see how much. Either way, the only thing i left with was a new comforter for surfer boy and an insulated cup w/ straw for alien girl. LOLOL

back to walmart - a week ago (when i was last there) they had 'harvest' stuff, but no halloween that i saw. hubby did note there was xmas stuff back by the garden center, however :/


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, apparently I was wrong about our WM skipping Halloween. Stopped in today and the minions were hard at work sorting and stocking costumes, decor, and party supplies. I know it won't be anything new or exciting but it's still nice to see when I walk in!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

snigglez said:


> WoW Haven't heard that place in ages when I was a little girl we had a Busch Gardens in Van Nuys, Los Angeles, California (1964–1979) They took it down many many years ago..... Now that brought back some good memories. My dad was a truck driver when I was little he sometimes had to deliver stuff there so he would pick me up on his way to Busch Gardens from work and he would take me there we would get in free to deliver the stuff and kick back have lunch n stuff... WoW just WoW



Nice to know that someone else remembers the old Busch Gardens in Van Nuys. I'm a So Cal native and visited that place many times when I was a little girl. I loved the rides and those huge, soft pretzels. Havent had a decent one since then 

And I wonder if any one remembers Roger Jessup Diary tours... Sure miss my childhood...


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Typical of Walmart. My local store finally got the Halloween stuff out. It sucks.

There are three aisles, only one has decorations and they are absolutely horrible. They don't even have the cliche blowmold Jack-O-Lantern candy buckets. I mean, those are like a Halloween GIVEN (Wasn't shopping for them, but noticed their absence)

But no worries, because they have had their FIVE aisles of Christmas stuff out for the last three weeks. Sure more is coming too.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Went back to Walmart tonight and they had their Halloween stuff out. One full aisle for candle and a big aisle for Halloween stuff. Nothing really impressive but they were still setting stuff up though. Nothing really caught my eyes. It was just nice to actually see real Halloween stuff in Walmart already. What a crappy year it's been for stores with Halloween. I hope this isn't going to be the new trend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not much to browse at my Walmarts yet, just candy and baking stuff, oh and some glitter pumpkins (I shiver), unless you want Christmas or Fall/Thanksgiving crap. Like others have reported those areas seem fully stocked. Stopped in today at a local Walmart store and they were clearing shelving and had their planograms out on the shelves. Stopped to read some of them. Here's what I can tell you from what I remember:

The cover letter and some other papers said the set up date was 9/17 (Monday) and end date was 11/1 (Thurs.). It acknowledged that they were starting a week later than last year so would like to see shelving completed within a day or two of the set date. I forgot how it was phrased but it sounded to me like there would be a clearance sale day, assume this would be 11/1. I did see Indoor and Outdoor Decorations listed among the mdse to be set out, but didn't notice any list of what was coming in. This was a very basic planogram BTW with blocks drawn where costumes and such were to be displayed on the shelf section. Big Lots' planograms which I've occasionally seen left on the shelves has actual pictures of the mdse on the shelving where it is to be placed. Interesting nonetheless.

BTW in my store the official Halloween section was tucked in a far side corner of the store. Really, really sad. I hope they have a lousy Christmas season this year and lots of people ask where all the halloween stuff is.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

The Wal-Mart I was at had finally put the costumes and decorations out. Same boring crap as last year.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

My walmart has the exact same skeleton walgreens carries, for $9 more. What a sad joke.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Just went tonight and mine has nothing out yet.... And they were stocking with pallets out and no decor and no idea when Halloween items were arriving or put out. /shrug I'll go spend my monies at home depot


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Funny.Even some of my friends on FB ( who I went to school with so I actually KNOW these people lol) , one who despises Halloween and loves Christmas..were loudly complaining about how all the stores are putting in Christmas already. So it isn't JUST us Halloween nuts who this is rubbing the wrong way


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Yea the Christmas trees were coming out and my mom was like but what about your Halloween, that's not right. 

LOLmy Halloween (my mom loves Christmas, but she's so sweet 'my' halloween 

They finally did put Halloween out but it wasn't worth it at all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*So Walmart employees are on Strike?*

Just read this article about some Walmart warehouse workers in Southern Calif and Illinois apparently on strike. Hmmm wonder if halloween is still sitting in some warehouses?

Did I understand this correctly? Walmart outsources their warehouse worker jobs?!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

They are finally putting out everything at my local store! It's about damn time!


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

For me, I love Christmas WAY more than Halloween but I love Halloween too! But again, seriously early September is too early. I think November 1st would be great for Christmas, two months to bask in all the Christmas awesomeness. 

I will have to swing by my Walmart to see if anything has changed.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We had to run in today and pick up a site to store order and they had more Halloween out. However, I have to say, what I saw was very weak. I really hope they put out more because from what I saw today it looks to be about 2/3rds of what they had last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There's another Walmart thread going on and I saw some photos there

above text is clickable.


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

I love xmas as well but we need Halloween too!!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, that color combo truly is sickening to look at, isn't it?


Are you referring to my Marvin the Martian Quote? I never looked at it that way. Its just that those are his colors and the Red represents the Kaboom and the Green represents the earth... Laf... Christmas Colors oh no not now.. Maybe its time to change the colors but not the Quote 

Thanks for the LAF.....

Is this BETTER Garthgoyle? Have it good


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I went to my local kmart yesterday and on October 1st the halloween stuff was hard to find. Christmas everywhere! Halloween scaled down to was seems like the clearance shelves like you would see after the holiday was over. I couldnt believe it. Some people dont ever start shopping for halloween until Octobergets here. Its depressing.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Opps messed up disregard... There really should be a delete button, if there is and I just dont know please let me know


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There's another Walmart thread going on and I saw some photos there
> 
> above text is clickable.



I tried the link but it didn't work, but it could be my Post. I posted a few pics showing Christmas Stuff up on 9/12 yet no Halloween stuff up at that date, and still very little now some costumes and candy....


Ok I guess this is my post... ok only way to explain that I have no idea where I am posting today is "IM ON MY MEDS" 
Have it Good Peepz


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Saw this yesterday.. a rotating motor, battery powered


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

i see it in the walmart near my house every year


----------



## SDIX (Oct 1, 2012)

Our walmart has crap! Costumes only and a few inflatables, and 80% of the costumes are child sized.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

My local Walmart has 2 less Halloween themed aisles than normal. It is so sad. They used to fill the whole garden section with Halloween everything, door to door. But now the Halloween section is stuffed in 2 1/2 aisles and mingled in with the clearance school supplies. They dont even have a full candy aisle anymore. Also, I can understand getting the Christmas season underway with the early layaway and such. But seriously, I have never heard someone say "oh my gosh, I have just got to get one of those Christmas trees!" in mid-September/ early October. I dont even know who puts up a tree til at least Thanksgiving weekend. Give us Halloweeners our due. Put out your merch and we'll raise your sales through the roof.


----------

